# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Filling Gaps in Colorbond Profile..

## Exie

Hi Folks, 
I've got a shed coming togther with the help of a friendly tradesperson, so far it looks great, just a simple timber frame, clad with colorbond sheet. 
I'm now about fill the walls with some insulation and clad with 6mm MDF sheet, but I'm concerned about the gaps in the profile of the colorbond.    
In theory, mice, birds and whatever could fly/crawl/whatever into the walls. So I've been thinking of a way to fill them, blocking the gaps up. My initial though was to use some of that expanding foam crap, but I know its pretty strong and don't want to deform the sheets or anything. What would you recommend to fill the gaps ?

----------


## johnc

Expanding foam will not disrtort the sheet, especially as it is not boxed in on all sides.

----------


## jiggy

You can buy a preformed foam profile to fit the gap, just undo the roofing screws set it in place and rescrew.

----------


## Artiglass

I bought an aviary from a guy recently and he had made little wooden blocks that perfectly fitted into those gaps and screwed down into place. A good way to defeat mice entry. Mice do get through expanding foam and preformed foam profiles but not the wooden blocks. The wooden blocks had been cut to the same profile using a cut off saw. A very good idea and easy to fit into place.

----------


## The Roofer

Sorry - a bit late! 
This mob specialise in metal sheet profile vermin proofing and you can buy from Tradelink Plumbing stores or go to their website and order direct - Campbell Shed Products : Where to Buy -their products can be fitted after installation (suit most profiles) and easy to use. They do camp ovens too - when you finished the job - go camping. They are called Campbell Shed Products - and email is info@shedproducts.com  Good Luck - but you've probably already solved the problem!  :Biggrin:

----------

